# Low boron levels



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

My moms soil test. ridgerunners soil guide does not recommend boron adjustments unless your soil test shows low levels of boron, low CEC / organic matter and a tissue test shows low levels as well.

@Ridgerunner Would you recommend a tissue test in this case?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it as it's not that important of a trace mineral when it comes to grass. Adding too much can poison the lawn. Concentrate on your NPK and pH. Boron should be one of the last things to worry about or consider when getting your lawn right.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

I understand. NPK is the focus and we moved the needle last season on P and K. Up 6 ppm on P and 26 ppm on K

Is your recommendation the same if it were your lawn with this soil report?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Easyluck said:


> I understand. NPK is the focus and we moved the needle last season on P and K. Up 6 ppm on P and 26 ppm on K
> 
> Is your recommendation the same if it were your lawn with this soil report?


Yes, I pretty much ignore the Boron numbers. Unless everything else is where it needs to be and your lawn is still not looking it's best then it might be something to look into. I do not know of any case where Boron shortages were the case of a bad looking lawn.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> > I understand. NPK is the focus and we moved the needle last season on P and K. Up 6 ppm on P and 26 ppm on K
> ...


 :thumbup: +++1
A significant number of soil scientists feel that the test results for micros aren't especially useful apparently due to a lack of measurement sensitivity and lack of enough data for truly accurate calibration. This is particularly true for turf grass as the guidelines were developed for crops. With regards to Boron, some specialists report that turf needs less than half the recommended values for crops.
As MQ stated, unless you see poor turf, don't start adjusting. "If it ain't broke, don't go fixing it." If you are having turf issues, then use the test to narrow down possible areas for correction (either nutrients that report very deficient or excessive). Before adjustment, do some research to see if a particular nutrient (deficiency or excess) normally creates the problem you observe.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

@Ridgerunner I was hoping you'd comment on the manganese. That's something you don't want much of.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> @Ridgerunner I was hoping you'd comment on the manganese. That's something you don't want much of.


True that. 116 ppm is quite a bit higher than the recommended sufficiency range of 4-8ish. However, like Boron, if there are not signs of toxicity (deformities, black spots, or dying edges of leaves- it's dependent on the amount of Mn that is actually available/soluble in the soil and that's dependent on a number of factors- pH, moisture, OM and temperature/microbial activity), there is no need to attempt correction. I read somewhere that the worldwide average for Mn is like 600 ppm and plants seem to survive. 
and Heyas btw.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, I pretty much ignore the Boron numbers. Unless everything else is where it needs to be and your lawn is still not looking it's best then it might be something to look into. I do not know of any case where Boron shortages were the case of a bad looking lawn.


Molybdenum was talked about in a similar context recently on a Thirsty Thursday episode. If my memory is right, was something to the effect of don't sweat low Mo numbers, and don't monkey with trying to correct it.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks, @Ridgerunner for the articles. Let's share them with @Easyluck too:
https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/tgtre/a ... 01sep6.pdf
https://www.agronext.iastate.edu/soilfe ... rticle.pdf
http://corn.agronomy.wisc.edu/Management/pdfs/a2526.pdf

I hadn't seen such a high reading for manganese before. I tried to send you a reply but messaging is turned off. I'm glad you're still around even if you're not active on the forum.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you all &#128522;


----------

